# String Serving Unravelling



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Less than month ago, I bought a Stone Mountain D97 14 strand 66" amo string for my bow. Limbs are SF Axiom plus 24" short on a 25" core spark riser. I am pulling 21# otf and the bow weighs in at 25# on the same scale we measured what I was pulling.

The serving on the upper limb is unravelling. It is not the part the goes around the limb tip itself so we can't blame sharp edges although I am going to do the nail polish thing to be on the safe side.

Side note: some lovely person recommended locktite gel vibration free super glue and a tiny paint brush for a smooth coat. Good idea? Bad idea?

I am, needless to say, irritated. I have probably put maybe 250-300 arrows a week through it since 4/23. I have never never had a string do this no matter what I was shooting -- trad, longbow, string walking, Oly, 3 fingers under, split finger.

This question is probably - maybe a little dim witted -- but I hope I can shoot today. Or is this thing going to explode on me? The string material doesn't seem to be compromised just the serving.

I don't recall noticing it Friday but I was chitchatting with a nice AT member who was here for the SoCal Showdown from whom I got a Shibuya Dual Click sight and we were busy setting up the sight, talking archery and the usual whatnot. Further side note: nice to put faces to names and handles!

And now that I am over Stone Mountain, what do you lovely folks recommend? When I stopped shooting 5 years ago, I was shooting Winner's choice fastflight. Choices on Lancaster other than Stone Mountain are Cartel Fastflight, or Angel Dyneema or Sebastien Flute which is also dyneema.

Which of the above might be better or of course some of you make strings don't you? Help. Please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Star -

SM usually makes pretty decent strings, but everybody has a bad batch or two. 
If you want to be sure, do it yourself.
It really is that simple. 

The serving you are talking is easily repairable, and the sooner you learn how to do it the better.

Viper1 out.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Viper:

Thank you I am more than willing to learn how to make my own strings and is there some on line resource about repairing this one(and obviously making strings) I assume the serving is fast flight which I can get from Lancaster?

Do I dare shoot it today?


----------



## Hook'em79 (Nov 20, 2009)

There are useful videos on youtube such as: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hwQiKAWl2k Don't let it keep you from shooting today, just tie it off and shoot. Then repair and get yourself a backup string. Don't know if this applies to you but I have noticed that my JOADs who hang their recurve on a post (between string and upper limb) have this problem much more often than not.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

On stringmaking, there are lot of professional makers right here on AT in the "arrows and strings" section ready to answer any question you may have. I've used gel super glue for vanes, works well as does Gorilla Gel. Should be ok for the serving.

Yeah make your own string, once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy. I got fed up with store bought strings from the beginning. Lengths weren't quite right, nock fit was lousy, etc.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Hookem: ah ha moment. I don't ordinarily do that --hang the bow by the string, except at one place where I am not going to do that any more.

All: Yes, I looked on you tube and this did not look like rocket science. Oh so THAT'S why they call it "endless loop!"

I think at the outset some of this looks pretty mysterious like building one's own arrows but it really isn't, once one gets the hang of it.

Thanks to all as always.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

StarDog said:


> Side note: some lovely person recommended locktite gel vibration free super glue and a tiny paint brush for a smooth coat. Good idea? Bad idea?


there is never any call to put glue on a string. if the serving is coming off then it either wasn't put on tight enough in the first place, has been put on wrongly (both ends opposing), or the string has been twisted the wrong way causing the serving to loosen.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Caspian: It looked like the serving was frayed. I need to watch a video on string making so I can see how this is supposed to be done so I can avoid this in future.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Star -

Actually, you don't. 
A lot of us learned to make strings before "videos" became commonplace. 
The problem with a lot of videos these days is that any idiot with a video camera/cell phone and a youtube account can make and post one. 

Read, watch a video and start playing with it.
It's not that hard to figure out. 

BTW - if the serving was actually frayed, it had nothing to do with the construction. Fraying is due to contact/abrasion. 
Serving separation or unraveling is due to poor construction.

Viper1 out.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

It is surprisingly easy, once you get over the trepidation of trying it, to make your own. I figured there would be lots of waste, but my first one turned out servicable. I have made a bunch since, and recently cracked pinstripes. It is fun, and you get a lot of strings out of a single spool. One caveat, and this is a big one, once your friends find out that you make strings, free time is a thing of the past.

Cheers


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Viper1: Then I will probably NOT be hanging the thing up by the string again. It was frayed at the point where goes back into the end of the loop, so probably hanging it by the string. I rewrapped it and committed the unthinkable -- a spot of loctite gel glue. Seems to be working just fine. 


Bobnikon: I believe I will eventually start doing this -- the jig is the biggest expense I see. "Knitting for archers."


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I found that applying super glue to the serving makes it "sharp" or abrasive and wears itself down. I don't do that any more. I think there is some lighter stuff you can use for the purpose, but I think it is better to just tie it off and shoot, then replace it later.

It is really worth it to learn how to serve so you can do your own repairs and center serving replacements. It may even evolve into full-on string making.  

BTW, it is always good to have a spare string on-hand. I keep a spare finger tab in my quiver too.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Stardog, lots of diy jigs out there. Viper1 has one in his book I believe, a search on AT turns up a bunch.

This one is a single arm, but I like the tensioner. I have seen the same basics with a double arm as well.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893
Unistrut is awesome stuff.
I got a great dealnon an apple jig, but I am still thinking about building one, just because I cant help myself from tinkering.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

star -

j.conner beat me too it. Most CA glues will crystallize as they cure and you'll end up with jagged edges (micro or macroscopic). 
I'd keep then off the string or serving.

There's a "new and improved" (easier to build) endless loop string jig + string making directions on my website, but sorry, no video. 
The only tricky part is the tie-off, and even becomes easier once you understand how it actually works.

Even if you never build a string, being able to do a spot repair is priceless.

Viper1 out.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I think a lot of folks have anxiety over making or repairing their strings. It's really not that difficult nor does it need to be worrisome. 

I've also done a couple of videos, (I hope I'm not one of those idiots with a video camera) Here is a link to my channel where you can see all of my videos.
https://www.youtube.com/user/pmm422

Here is a great thread that has a very inexpensive string jig but for recurve strings you'll probably want a 4 post jig. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893

Munch has also done some videos check his out too
https://www.youtube.com/user/munchmounts/videos

A good place to buy a jig is from Dreezin AKA LittleJon he also has a video that I hear tell is verry good to explain how to build a string.
http://www.littlejonarchery.com/


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Over the past few years, I've put several Stone Mountain strings on my student's bows, and have had several of them do the same exact thing. I think the problem is with the cheap serving material they use - both as end serving and center serving. I've completely re-served more than one of those strings. They just need to use more durable serving material.

Agreed 100% on learning to build your own strings. It's challenging at first, but not at all impossible. I even built my own string jig from instructions Ron Carmichael put up on the TSAA archery website many years ago, for all of about $24 in materials.

I don't enjoy building strings like some folks do, but the ability to build a string on a moment's notice, and repair any string, is priceless.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I built my endless jig from the instructions that Viper presented. I'm an idiot and a klutz, yet even the first string off that jig is doing quite nicely on its bow. I will qualify that, however, by mentioning that I already was versed in making Flemish - so my trepidation entering the endless arena was not so scary. 

Serving has a very short learning curve, and with a decent serving jig and the appropriate serving material, a bit of practice making several experimental two inch servings on a string will cross you over the curve instantly (I had a doofus bow laying around and made three or four short servings at various locations on the string). Then you're ready for the longer servings that you want to press into service. 
*
ALERT: LIGHT BULB POPPING ON !!!* You can even practice the serving process with a long piece of rope using a shower rod (or the like) as your string. This is the "big, thick pencil in the kinder's hand" approach and you can easily see the patterns you are copying from tutorials and stop, think, and start over multiple times until you catch the hang of it.

It's only string, and the practice runs are inexpensive. Even a horrifically-made string will shoot, so there's nothing to loose by diving right in and having at it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Thin Man said:


> I built my endless jig from the instructions that Viper presented. I'm an idiot and a klutz, yet even the first string off that jig is doing quite nicely on its bow. I will qualify that, however, by mentioning that I already was versed in making Flemish - so my trepidation entering the endless arena was not so scary.
> 
> Serving has a very short learning curve, and with a decent serving jig and the appropriate serving material, a bit of practice making several experimental two inch servings on a string will cross you over the curve instantly (I had a doofus bow laying around and made three or four short servings at various locations on the string). Then you're ready for the longer servings that you want to press into service.
> *
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome, guys! These are fabulous resources. I am going to delve into this. You're talking to a woman who can put together every item Ikea sells by herself the string thing should be fascinating, at least knowing how to do repairs.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

StarDog said:


> Caspian: It looked like the serving was frayed.


fraying is a different thing to unravelling. the former means abrasion is occurring. the latter means the serving has come loose for some reason.



StarDog said:


> I rewrapped it and committed the unthinkable -- a spot of loctite gel glue. Seems to be working just fine.


sooner or later it will cut the strands.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i learned how to serve a string within 5 minutes 2 days ago. really not hard and very useful. my next step is to learn to make a string but i'll need some jigs for that


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Fluke: Cool.

In the meantime and I know there are a lot of good stringmakers out there, what are some recommendations of some folks I can contact?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

StarDog (and interested others) ...

I had mentioned conquering the initial trepidation performing a center serving by practicing on a dowel with a piece of rope to conceptualize the process.

I decided to practice what I preached by demonstrating this tactic on a video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-VbbvXGBzk

Hope this helps.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Using a dowel and rope made it much easier to see how this comes together. Thanks, Thin Man!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Thinman:

Now the center serving is frayed so this video is very helpful because I gotta reserve the center serving and this makes it look easy. Limbwalker is right - Stone Mountain must use some cheap serving material. I have NEVER had a string do this, whether it was B50 or fastflight.

Question: It's a 14 strand string and I use small nocks on the Carbon Impact 15/25. What serving material should I use?

Thanks as always.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

fluke said:


> i learned how to serve a string within 5 minutes 2 days ago. really not hard and very useful. my next step is to learn to make a string but i'll need some jigs for that


Actually to serve a string all you really need is some way to stretch the string between 2 points.

in a pinch, I use 2 bar clamps like these http://www.homedepot.com/s/bessey?NCNI-5

stretch the string between the bars and clamp to a table for serving repairs. Packs a lot smaller than my full jig.

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

StarDog said:


> Thinman:
> 
> Now the center serving is frayed so this video is very helpful because I gotta reserve the center serving and this makes it look easy. Limbwalker is right - Stone Mountain must use some cheap serving material. I have NEVER had a string do this, whether it was B50 or fastflight.
> 
> ...


You said D97? My preference for serving material has always been Halo. for 14 strands of D97, probably .014 or .017 Diameter for carbon press in nocks. 

Those have pretty small throats.. I asked Jennifer at Carbon Impact if they were ever going to make a large groove nock for the Super Clubs and she said probably not. Their claim is that most people that need the bigger nocks have already moved on to the ultrafast shafts and those come with pin nocks which are avail in large and small groove.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

here's the example I did for another thread. This uses 3 clamps.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2148680&p=1068924928#post1068924928


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

dchan:

Thanks!


----------

